# Leland Cypress



## Nature Man (Jul 18, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with Leland Cypress? Is it good for turning? I picked up a couple of chunks from a downed tree, but have no experience with this wood type. Thanks. Chuck


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 19, 2013)

Chuck,
I can not help you with your cypress but just wanted to say hey as were in Redding this past week visiting Lassen NP. You are suppose to be hot as heck this weekend. We will only be 97 tomorrow. Stay cool
Jim R


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 20, 2013)

Jim -

Yep, North of 110 today. Last month we had a day at 116 -- now that was hot! Hope you enjoyed Lassen -- kind of an unknown park.

I was in San Antonio earlier this year visiting my sister. Never been to Austin. You have some nice wood down there!

Chuck


----------

